# any advice on Btwin Tilt 5 or Tilt 7 or Tilt 9 Folding bike



## BeaSTxUK (1 Jun 2015)

hello everyone I have got a brompton and i think i need to replace it because i have been using it for long time so i need a change as a second bike and a folding bike so i was thinking to buy the B'twin Tilt but i can't seem to find them on decathlon only the expensive versions which is Tilt 700 and Tilt 720 and Tilt 740

so guys has anyone got any of these bikes do you ride them and how are they ? are they easy to ride do they cost a lot for repair do they give you headache ? i really want to buy one of these bikes but i would love your advice everyone on here

cheers.

This is a Picture of the three folding bikes attached below


----------



## shouldbeinbed (1 Jun 2015)

I was very interested in these, I think the hundred number models have superseded the single digit models, their spec is near identical to the older naming convention.

Vs a Brompton (I bought a Brommy in the end BTW after quite a bit of research) the folded size is big, the mechanics of the fold are clever and fast tho but it is more one to wheel than carry. The wide 20" tyres give a nice soft ride but as Decathlon only let you test ride in store I suspect it may be a slow wallowy experience on real roads against their nice shop floor. All the ones I test rode had a huge IMO problem in the flex through the frame hinge under front braking, it felt like the bike was breaking in half. 1st time I rode it, I asked the staff if it was broken, others were just the same, they advised it was designed with all that flex you work round it if you favour the rear brake but it put me off buying one in the end. I'd hope that the numerical rebranding came with a fix to that issue but haven't seen a new numbered one instore to have a play.

The front light seemed a very flimsy affair too.

I do keep tabs on them though as I think they are a clever idea in the foldy sphere and would be a fun ride but I'm very happy having tried these and others to have paid the extra for the Brompton


----------



## BeaSTxUK (1 Jun 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> I was very interested in these, I think the hundred number models have superseded the single digit models, their spec is near identical to the older naming convention.
> 
> Vs a Brompton (I bought a Brommy in the end BTW after quite a bit of research) the folded size is big, the mechanics of the fold are clever and fast tho but it is more one to wheel than carry. The wide 20" tyres give a nice soft ride but as Decathlon only let you test ride in store I suspect it may be a slow wallowy experience on real roads against their nice shop floor. All the ones I test rode had a huge IMO problem in the flex through the frame hinge under front braking, it felt like the bike was breaking in half. 1st time I rode it, I asked the staff if it was broken, others were just the same, they advised it was designed with all that flex you work round it if you favour the rear brake but it put me off buying one in the end. I'd hope that the numerical rebranding came with a fix to that issue but haven't seen a new numbered one instore to have a play.
> 
> ...



oh i am so happy for your lovely reply i really needed this well i will take your advice of course plus i will go down there myself since i have a brompton so i will know the difference and i remember they stopped making the older versions as in 5 or 7 or 9 they are naming them differently now. anyway let me see what happens when i visit them and of course as you said i will not trust their store ground area for cycling lol. it must be ridden or the road that is why i ask more people here if they have it and they are still riding it or having problems with it. cheers again i am very happy you told me about all this. cheers.


----------



## BeaSTxUK (1 Jun 2015)

any more advice from anybody else please


----------



## shouldbeinbed (18 Jul 2015)

Just found this on BTwin's own site rather than Decathlon. 

Older news now & I guess that the number destination change may have been a relaunch after fix but, I bloody knew that hinge was dodgy & I've bored Decathlon staff and on here about my concern. I feel quite vindicated. 

http://www.btwin.com/blog/blog-and-news/product-recall-tilt-btwin/


----------



## MarkF (21 Jul 2015)

I'm another keeping tabs on them and missed out on a 720 in Halifax a few days ago. Would love to read a long term owners review of the Tilt's.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (21 Jul 2015)

MarkF said:


> I'm another keeping tabs on them and missed out on a 720 in Halifax a few days ago. Would love to read a long term owners review of the Tilt's.


Unlucky. Stockport Decathlon have one but it's not a rideable display model just bolted up in the middle of the racking for the more conventional bikes. I'm a sad folder geek but have never seen one in the wild.


----------



## MarkF (21 Jul 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Unlucky. Stockport Decathlon have one but it's not a rideable display model just bolted up in the middle of the racking for the more conventional bikes. I'm a sad folder geek but have never seen one in the wild.



Decathlon in Valencia had plenty in stock when I was there a few weeks back, why should the UK be different?


----------

